# What would you do with almost an acre near Madison, WI?



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

After living here for more than 12 years, we are returning to the west coast. We have to sell our suburban homestead, where we have invested thousands of hours and dollars into making the place more comfortable, functional and sustainable. We never planned to leave, but we have to, and I think that many of the improvements we've made to the property will appeal to the members of this web community. There's a lot you can do with an acre, and we've done quite a bit!

The property is at 102 Winston Way in Waunakee, WI 53597. The image on Google maps is a couple of years old--it shows the raised bed garden and the solar hot water, but not the new landscaping in the front and the new roof.








Waunakee is just north of Madison and is a great place to live, with excellent schools. We live close to the middle school, high school, village library, one of the elementary schools and the intermediate school--an easy walking distance to all of these.

This is a two level ranch home with an open floor plan. You walk into an entry area that looks over to the living room--a huge space with a vaulted ceiling. 








The kitchen and dining area are completely open to each other, and mostly open to the living room. Behind a pocket door of solid oak, there is a hallway with three bedrooms and two baths. There is also one bedroom and one bath downstairs. The master bath and downstairs bath have showers, the second upstairs bathroom has a new oversized tub as well as a shower. 

The lower level is a walkout basement, with a south facing sliding door providing plenty of light, and substantial windows in most rooms. Half is finished (family room, bedroom/office, bathroom) and about half is unfinished (big wood shop, pottery area, laundry room, lots of storage. 

The kitchen is huge, with the original oak cabinets. We have made many improvements to the property, and planned to live in it forever. We installed a geothermal heating and cooling system last summer, solar hot water several years ago, a whole house fan a few years back and a new roof just this spring. The main living area has hardwood flooring that we just got refinished. The non-master bedrooms have hardwood flooring that we installed a few years ago. 

We have extensive edible landscaping, with three apple trees, a peach tree, a pie cherry tree, a paw-paw tree (with fruit for the first time this year!), maybe a dozen blueberries, raspberries, hardy "Prime-Jim" blackberries, a blackcurrant bush, jerusalem artichokes in abundance, asparagus and winecap stropharia mushrooms spreading throughout the yards of wood chips I trucked into a shady part of the property. 

We have a big formal raised bed garden, with the beds made of 2' x 2' concrete patio blocks on end--the most comfortable gardening ever!. There are 4 beds made like this, each L shaped and 3' wide, 9' long (18' total, sort of). You can see it on the satellite photo linked above. The inner L shaped beds are about 2' tall and built of black locust. We also have 3 more typical raised beds, each 4' x 12', that are just made of boards, and every year I use the large area in the "back back" for pumpkins, sweet corn, sprawling tomatoes and edamame. The only chemical we've used on our property in over a decade is occasionally some glyphosphate. The soil here started out pretty good and has become simply amazing.

When we put in the geothermal HVAC they drilled four 150' deep wells in our front yard, and we took that as an opportunity to completely re-landscape. Formecology did the rockwork and we did the earthmoving, putting in a new lawn, a hugelkultur berm and over 2000 bulbs and a couple dozen fancy day lilies.

The house has an attached 2 car garage and in the back is a 45 foot by 45 foot outbuilding. Yes, it's an airplane hangar--we are on the Waunakee airstrip. No worries about noise--a couple of Harley motorcycles driving by make more noise, and for longer, than a little 4-seater Cessna taking off. Most days there are no planes at all--most of the pilots are retired dudes who fly on sunny Saturdays in good weather only. Being on the "airport" is how this typical looking ranch home has a one acre lot. We have a really nice guy currently paying us to store his airplane in the hangar, and he doesn't mind all of our stuff in there as well.

What I love about our house is that you see it from the street and think "Oh, that's a nice house." Then when you walk in the front door you think "This is bigger than I thought." Finally, when you walk through the living room and look out the south facing windows you think "Wow!"


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

The crabapple in front of the house is simply gorgeous, with beautiful limb structure. It's what you see when you're at the sink in the kitchen. I have a shade garden underneath, with spring bulbs and lots of different hostas. The stone wall and steps are new, installed last summer, so there's now some new room for gardening! The other tree in this picture is a mountain ash. You can see that the "basement" windows are substantial for much of the house.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

The kitchen is full of space, including storage space. We put in a stainless steel sink with a small tub on the left (with garbage disposal) leaving room for a whole cookie sheet to sit flat in the right hand sink. The faucet is a Grohe, and you can also see the little faucet for our reverse osmosis water filtration system. 

The stove is by Bosch, and if I could take it with me, I would. I LOVE that stove. The flat surface is easy to clean, and each burner has 9 heat levels, with two burners having multiple sizes available. There is a spot for every one of my pans, and low/slow cooking is a breeze. The oven does convection baking, convection roasting and even dehydrating--I don't use my counter top dehydrator any more for things like drying tomatoes. It has a proofing setting which will warm the oven to 90 degrees, and basically you can get that oven to be any temp between 90 and 500 degrees, in 5 degree increments. The range vent is by Broan, and it actually works. It vents to the outdoors, and it's not so horribly noisy that you never want to run it. The refrigerator is a GE Profile, with the freezer on the bottom. It is less than a year old.

If there is a theme for our house it is FUNCTION. We have spent money (often a lot of money) on things that work for us.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

This is the formal raised bed kitchen garden in the back yard. You can see the hangar behind: we have resided the north wall and installed three large windows, which makes it a nice thing to look at (much better than the original metal siding)! You might be able to appreciate the large gate, big enough to drive through, between the kitchen garden and the hangar. The main door of the hangar is partially open in this picture: the white panel sticking out will slide into place to close the door, or all of the panels can be turned sideways and slid to the sides in order for an airplane to leave.

Having all the windows in the hangar makes it a much more enjoyable space to occupy, but it is also wired for power.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Turning around from the kitchen picture location, you see the dining area and how open it is to the living room. Most of the main floor (entry, living room, kitchen and dining area, hallway for the bedrooms) is done in solid oak, which we had refinished this spring--gorgeous.

Both the dining area and living room have multiple south facing windows bringing in plenty of light through the Wisconsin winters and affording nice views of the beautiful back yard.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Here are two of the apple trees, and another view of the hangar. There was a chicken pen hidden behind those trees (shhhh! no telling!), which does get sun in the morning. On the other side of that fence you can see (newly installed--very sturdy, made of redwood with steel poles) are playing fields for the schools. No neighbors for the chickens! There is a line of spruce trees shielding the pen from view on the west side.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

The master bathroom has a shower with an extra large (8" in diameter) Moen showerhead, mounted way up high for my very tall husband. It has a nice amount of storage, and a window looking west at the blueberries along the wooden fence.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

We remodeled the main bathroom, taking out the traditional tub and installing a large soaking tub. It is not a jacuzzi, just a tub with the option to fill it up all the way and soak up to your neck! It sits diagonally, but it's not a triangular tub, so it doesn't take much more water than a regular tub for a shallow bath. This tub is great for 2-4 kid baths, or 2 adult baths. There is a shower installed, very nice Grohe brand fixtures with separate temperature control and volume control.

The tilework was done by the same artisan that did our 3-season room. It extends right up over the ceiling in the bath area, and the floor is done in ceramic tile similar to the other room. We installed a new window with glass block as part of this remodel, and the room is so much nicer with natural light.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Speaking of tile, we took out the carpeting and installed this mosaic floor in the three season room. It is primarily south facing and on the east side of the house, next to the kitchen. It has one vent for heating and cooling, but it does get colder than the rest of the house in the winter. This was the "dog room" until recently, and is now the "bunny room." It was a godsend to have the option to leave the dogs at home if we needed to be gone all day. Inside they had cool floor, soft dry beds and water, but they could go outside any time they wanted. My good LGD, Java, preferred to sleep here so she could keep the hens safe! Since this picture was taken we removed the doggy door and refinished the wall boards. 

What you don't see in this picture is the mud room, between the garage entrance and this space. In there we've installed a large deep sink, for washing produce, and a wide shallow sink on the floor for washing dogs, boots, and whatever. Both have Grohe faucets. The two sinks share a massive debris trap that is easily accessed from the woodshop in the basement.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice place, but doesn't appeal to my tastes. I would sell it, and by a cabin on 15 acres in Missouri or Kentucky.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

This lovely garden is something I started to put together when I realized I had some prime full-sun gardening area in the "back back" yard, behind the kitchen garden along the property line in front of the hangar. You can see the park-like lawn of the airstrip beyond, and, far in the distance, the hangars of some of our neighbors on the south side of the runway.

The sheer amount of space here is a blessing, especially to have such space while being in town and close to all the schools.

Now, of course, there's a whole new full-sun gardening space in the front yard, created when we had to take out our 80 foot tall Ash tree.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a very nice place!

I am sure you will have no trouble selling it at fair market price...your place should have pretty wide appeal and plenty of potential buyers.


Tim


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Another view of the mosaic path through the sunroom/bunny room. (This photo taken prior to trimming out the doorway to the mud room.) 

Also, I just realized that I've left out some basic data. The asking price for this home and hangar on 0.89 acres (I'm pretty sure that goes up to one acre when you add in what the village owns along the street) is $375,000. 

The house has 4 bedrooms and 3 full bathrooms. There's a little more than 2100 sq ft on the main floor and about half that on the lower floor that is finished. (The laundry room is basically unfinished, although it has nice big windows, and the storage area beyond the laundry area connects around to the woodshop/pottery area. There is a lot of unfinished space, for storage or whatever you like.)


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

tarbe, thanks for the good wishes! The price came from our realtor. We will be listing very soon, and I will post the MLS# when I have it. Being on the runway has more pluses than minuses, but over the years I've discovered that most people think it must be awfully noisy. I'm worried this might make it hard to sell our place. Noise is actually pretty rare--today is Saturday and I don't think anybody has taken off or landed all day! Weekdays are even less likely to have noise and it seems like nobody around here flies in the dark, or even the early morning.

Darntootin, I'm afraid I can't bear the heat in Missouri or Kentucky. I melt. I grew up near St. Louis, on the Illinois side, so I know all about the heat and humidity. My family would love for me to live closer to St. Louis, but I can't do it!


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

One of our projects was changing a near-vertical retaining wall of boulders into this terraced garden, digging back into the hillside and adding more boulders to make it safe and secure. This succeeded in bringing a whole lot more light into the lower level of the house, which has a sliding glass door flanked by two more floor to ceiling panels of glass looking south towards this garden.

The garden has flowers and bulbs (mostly black-eyed susans in this picture), with an ornamental elderberry and a climbing rose in the top bed, then blueberry bushes and an Annabelle hydrangea (plus some hostas and variegated Solomon's Seal under the sugar maple) in the second bed, and finally a variety of flowers, including milkweed for the Monarchs, plus a horseradish plant, in the third bed. 

Behind the garden you can see the star magnolia, which is north of the kitchen garden, and the tops of the bean and tomato supports up in the kitchen garden We have since trimmed all the posts but the one being used by the climbing rose.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Here you can see the terrace garden from above near the deck, with all the nice solar night lights on top of the posts. At the end of the second level is our third apple tree, a Wolf River apple, which makes GIANT sized fruit. I made a pie last year from just three apples! Very good pie or applesauce apples.

It's too bad this picture of the elderberry (with the purple leaves, I know it looks like a Japanese Maple, but it is not) doesn't show the flowers, because they are just gorgeous. They are broad and spreading like an ordinary elderberry, but they are tinged pink.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

I found this picture, a little more recent, with the elderberry partially in bloom. Our deck is pretty simple, just a big rectangle off the bunny room. The gazebo has screening which I still need to put up--a great place to dine on warm summer evenings. In this picture the deck is still a mess! (Note to self--need to clear off the deck. . . ) Still, it's a view of the back of the house. You can see beyond the rose the 4 windows of the living room, and then the 3 windows of the dining area, and then the back door from the bunny room. The partially seen window off to the left (west) is for the master bedroom, which also has a window that looks out the west side of the house.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

The rain garden went in back in 2001 on the west side of our property--we have a lot of the water from the house directed there, and in the case of extreme rain events there is a culvert that drains into there as well. We had a minor flood the summer we moved in (the previous owners had messed with the original landscaping), so we realized right away that managing rainfall was a must. Just a few days ago we had a major rain event--no issues at all.

The peonies were put in just a couple years ago, up away from the water collection area. Later in the summer you'll see Joe-Pye weed and other cool natives like cardinal flower. In this picture you can see the border of day lilies (fancy daylilies with pink and purple flowers) and a whole lot of, um, I think it's called mountain mint. The structure in the back there is the "dig pit" we built for our GSD when he was a puppy back in 2000. It was just designed as a place where he was encouraged to dig--I would hide toys in the composty mulch in there.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

As it moves into summer, the hostas get bigger and the bulbs fade away. The big light green hosta on the right becomes HUGE. It is named "Sum and Substance," and it is well named. I have multiple shade gardens with hostas and ferns. You're lucky I'm moving to Portland Oregon, where slugs eat up hostas, or else I would take some of these with me! :thumb:










This one is just inside the back yard on the east side of the property. You can see lamium, wood poppy (Celandine poppy) and wild ginger in addition to the hostas.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

These tulips are in between two blueberry bushes (in bloom with little white flowers) in the second level of the terraced garden. I love bulbs, and over the past dozen years I don't even know how many I have planted. Thousands. I try to get bulbs that naturalize well, and I do have many tulips that have been coming back for years and years.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Daffodils are probably my favorite bulbs, and there are enough now that you can gather bouquets to enjoy indoors and still have plenty to look at outdoors. These are growing in the full sun border in the "back back" yard. The big broad leaves coming up are for globe allium--giant purple balls of flowers that bloom a little later in the spring. The best thing about these is that they are going to keep coming back every year without any work from you! Other flowers need some protection from weeds, or mice, but not these. They are thriving without any input from me.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

The fragrance of this viburnum is nearly overwhelming when in bloom, and the flowers last a long time if it's the typical cool spring. The windows in the picture are of the kitchen, looking out north into the front yard.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

what to do? you are better off to sell. it looks great. altho i know the market is coming back, someone will be looking for such a nice house. you are only minutes away from east towne or west towne malls. even closer to I35/90/94, not a bad drive to great little towns like Black Earth, Sauk Prairie, Lodi, Portage, etc.... 

as for your price? i dont think you are out of line. I think the house i grew up in is valued more than that and is smaller and possibly older. Still in Dane County, so no matter what the taxes are unreal. 

good luck in selling it. you have done alot with it and it looks very nice. =)

(yeah... i grew up on Sauk Prairie, so I know a little about the only Waunakee in the world  )


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I have to say, that is gorgeous. I moved from Madison years ago, and hope to never return 

My daughter lives in Waunakee, and I will say this is a great community. People are still friendly, unlike larger cities. 

This would be a great place for someone who wants the best of both worlds, small town comfort, and access to a larger city.

Good luck on selling this, and may the future in Cali be all you hope.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's the famous welcome sign for Waunakee. Thanks for reminding me of that, Barn Yarns!

TraderBob, thanks so much for the well wishes. Waunakee is a great place to live--a small town but easily within reach of all the cultural opportunities (not just performances but what an array of restaurants--Nepalese food, anyone?) in Madison. Madison has a bit more of those things than other cities its size because it is both the capital city and the home of the major state university. That's like Austin, Texas. We will be moving to Portland, Oregon, not California, actually. We can't afford to buy a house in the San Francisco area, and that's the only part of California I think my husband would consider. . .


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, our home is listed now. MLS is 1689806. You can see the official listing here.

We signed the paperwork Sunday night and the listing happened Monday. Almost immediately two showings were scheduled (I was driving to O'Hare airport to pick up my daughter when they called) for Tuesday. There is an open house on Sunday, and today (Wednesday) a photographer from the real estate agency is coming.

They still might need to use my "street view" photo, because yesterday morning our shipping container arrived. No, not a pod--those have a weight limit of 5000 lbs. This is an actual (used) 20' shipping container, with a weight limit of over 62,000 lbs. That should be able to take all of our books! :indif: It's huge and it's not pretty, and it's sitting on the left side of our driveway, ready to be loaded. (Shipping prices are lower for ISO's versus pods, and the storage costs are less as well.) First order of the day is to disassemble a couple of sets of sturdy storage shelves we have downstairs and in the hangar and then set them up in the storage container, anchored to the walls.

Well, actually first order of the day is to try to get the girls' bedrooms ready for the photographer! Same thing downstairs--we are NOT ready for pictures of every room. (And yet, two sets of strangers toured our home yesterday. We cleared out--I remember from our own house hunting days how inhibiting it is to have the owners present during a showing.)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful property, I'm not in the market and its not exactly where I'd want to live, but I doubt you'll have much of a problem selling.


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck to you with selling; you have a beautiful property and I'm sure someone will fall in love with it. We are not too far from you and will be selling in a few years ourselves. Waunakee is a pretty little city (not with the construction going on right now though!) We drive through there on our way to the westside of Madison.

I didn't realize you can get shipping containers to move stuff. I see the PODS all the time and figured we'd need about 400 of them to move hubby's stuff. Is it a local company? I'm going to have to Google it. Here's hoping you get a great offer soon!


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. I took some pictures of the delivery of the shipping container. We got it from Stocor. They have this cool truck that has outriggers. It reaches over, puts down feet for stability, and then lifts the shipping container off the bed and lowers it onto your driveway. They can handle up to 18" of slope over the 20' of the container.


















They have nicer looking ones, and I think they might rent them as well, but we have bought this (obviously used) shipping container. We'll have it shipped to Portland, and we found a place in Portland that will store it for us much cheaper than the Pods. Finally, we'll try to sell it! Maybe someone will make it into a tiny house--lots of people like that sort of thing in Portland. . .


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Our downstairs is rather sunny, since it's only half buried and has a walkout wall of glass facing south. We took out the lame fake gas fire insert and installed a nice wood stove. The stove is a Buck Stove, has a catalytic convertor and thus is relatively efficient. You can heat much of the house with it, which always felt reassuring during winter ice storms!


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

The stove has a nice big window, so you get to watch the fire. My husband has a wood shop, so it generated a lot of fuel, or at least scraps to get the fire going. You could load it up with a few big hunks of wood and it would glow all night.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

I shot a better picture of our remodeled bathroom last night. The glass block wall is trimmed in tiger wood and the vanity drawers and cabinet are faced with solid walnut. As in, planks of walnut that are more than 1/2" thick! I wish we could take this bathroom with us. The drawers are built of high quality baltic birch ply with seriously sturdy hardware. 

We are still looking for someone who appreciates craftsmanship, energy saving features, room for stuff and room for gardening.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Our North Star pie cherry tree (in the front yard) is ten years old, and it is having a very good year. There are so many cherries, we have oodles to pick even without putting a net over the tree to keep the birds away. I made a cherry pie last night (and it's already all gone)!


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Our raspberry bushes are also having a good year, although we are sharing a few berries with the birds.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

It looks like it's going to be a good year for apples as well. Doesn't anybody want to take over this amazingly productive property? I think I'm going to have to move before the apples are ripe. . .


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That place looks like heaven on earth! 
Good luck with the sale. I cant imagine it will be too long before someone buys it.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice place. I know right where it is, I used to be a Real Estate Appraiser in Dane County and surrounding counties. Always thought it would be cool to live on that runway if I would have had an airplane (not to mention a license). Good luck! Who did you list with?


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

We are listed with Stark Realty. You know, you don't need to have an airplane to enjoy living on the runway! 

The ironic thing is, we sold our plane in early 2000, to have the money for the down payment on the property with the hangar. We never owned a plane again. My husband actually stopped flying when our first child was born, and did no flying until she was 8 years old. 

More recently we've been sharing a plane with the retired doctor who lives to our south, on the other side of the runway. He has more than one plane. . . 

We have a National Guard unit commander renting our hangar for his tail dragger (forgot the name--it's an Alaskan bush plane), and he'd love to stay, so any new buyers don't necessarily need to be pilots.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Just last fall (September 2012) we installed a Water Furnace geothermal heating and cooling system. I was looking at our power bill, and I can report that our electric usage was 1669 in 7/2012 and 2485 in 8/2012, but skipping to this year our usage was 927 in 6/2013 and 865 in 7/2013. (That would be a billing period that ran from 6/3/2013 to 7/1/2013, so it's actually June). Anyway, I'll keep collecting data, but it seems the new system is saving energy.

See that black flexible join in the air duct above the unit? That is for noise control, so vibrations from the fans don't reverberate through the ducting. Now, I'm sure any new furnace/air conditioner was going to be quieter than our old one, but the near silence of this system is amazing to me. It's really hard to tell if it's on, unless you are near a vent and can feel for warm or cold air.

Because the cooling comes from the four 150 foot deep wells, there is no noisy, ugly unit for A/C next to the house anymore! That's a plus.

Extra detail for the homesteading crowd: you can catch a glimpse of what might be an even more important energy saver, our indoor clothesline. (Well, you can see a gray t-shirt and a gray/blue skirt hanging on the line in the upper right part of the photo.) We have a lovely strong and tight line running from next to the washer/dryer all the way across to the front of the house. It's on pulleys so you can load and unload it without walking anywhere. We have a fan mounted on the wall to augment drying when needed. We talked about having a clothesline accessible from the large window right next to the W/D, but we never installed that. I say that it might be an even more important energy saver because the tumble clothes dryer is generally the biggest energy hog in the house, by far!


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

This is just to show what's available from this property in July. You've got pie cherries (on the right), blueberries, alpine or wild strawberries, giant blackberries (these are Wisconsin hardy), raspberries, black currants and a cherry tomato, just for color contrast. This year the only thing I'm having trouble with birds on is the blueberries, so there aren't so many of those. I'm not using nets this year--too busy trying to pack up and move.

I'd like to recommend black currants to anyone who hates using nets. They go from green to black without a lot of red color, and they hang out under the leaves, so I've never had to shield them from birds. They make great juice, jelly and jam.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Just took this photo of our terraced garden. You can see the little solar top caps we installed on the retaining wall posts. Every night they glow like big LED lightning bugs--it looks marvelous. We used thick slabs of black locust for the retaining walls and I would expect that to last for years and years. 

I have been told that black locust is 4% fungicide by weight. I know that other things we have built from black locust have lasted over ten years in constant contact with soil, with no issues. Black locust is popular for fence poles for this reason.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

The home is still for sale, and the Wolf River apple tree is having a banner year.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

Some folks from the Madison Permaculture Guild came to harvest some of these giant apples. I am leaving the day after tomorrow on a country-crossing road trip to Portland with my daughters, so I can't make applesauce this year.


----------



## Julia Winter (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not going to get any tomatoes, either. :stars: The seedlings I planted are doing terrific with no input from me, but are just loaded with green tomatoes right now. (It's the left bed in the picture above.) I never did get to put up the strings and prune the tomatoes so they're just sort of sprawling all over the place on the fabulous soil in the raised beds instead of climbing up towards the tops of the support structures.

The sunflowers are all volunteers, but are making the local goldfinches very happy. I'm about to take down all the bird feeders but at least they'll still have the sunflowers (and coneflowers, and etc).

The only people who have made an offer on our house thus far talked about taking out this garden with their bobcat. gre: We've gone back and forth from their incredibly lowball first offer, I don't know if it's going to happen.

However, that allows me to tell you all that we would likely accept as little at $330,000  for this property, if the offer comes in soon. :clap: We can probably get a lot more if we take it off the market and put it back on next early spring, but there's a cost to that.

So, if you thought about this place but the price was too high--think again!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Our son and daughter in law would love your home. He graduated 3 years ago from U of Wisconsin in Madison. He is a doctor of Environmental Biology at a college (Edgewood ?) in Madison. They are back to the earth types, farmers markets, container gardens on their apartment fire escape etc. BUT.........poor. Good luck, someone will cherish your home.


----------

